# Macro and Tripods and offset



## danski0224 (Jan 24, 2014)

I started experimenting using an actual tripod instead of a monopd. Truth be told, not a big fan of the process compared to a monopod.

I did find myself wanting a way to hang the camera off to the side because positioning the tripod was not really possible for what I wanted with the stuff in the way on the ground. Not much, but 6 to 12 inches of offset would have helped.

I really wouldn't want to buy a whole new tripod, so is there some sort of attachment that could give me an offset?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 24, 2014)

If you're using Arca-Swiss type plates, RRS has camera bars from 10" to 28" (and combos with clamps for them).

http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/sc.26/category.619/it.C/.f


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 24, 2014)

Take a look at the Manfrotto 055 XPROB or CXPRO, they are not the only tripods that have a center column that goes horizontal, but they have a superb reputation, are reasonably priced and service items fro them very easy and cheap to get.

Here is the smaller 190XPROB.


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 24, 2014)

The RRS bars look interesting.

I'll look at the Manfrotto info, but for now, I'd prefer to not purchase an additional tripod. Adding something to what I have seems more practical and takes up less space.


----------



## mrzero (Jan 24, 2014)

Vanguard makes something called the Vanguard Multi-Mount 6 Horizontal Bar for Mounting Multiple Devices on One Tripod http://amzn.com/B001HBIYFO


----------



## kirispupis (Jan 25, 2014)

I have the same Acratech GP ball head above, but mounted on a Gitzo 2541EX tripod - which is of the explorer arm type. On top of the ball head I have two RRS macro rails. 

That being said, the overwhelming majority of my field macro shots are hand held.

In general though when doing macro on a tripod macro rails are a must. The RRS ones are very nice for that. If I had to buy everything again, I would have bought the geared version of my tripod. While the RRS macro rails allow me to precisely move in the X and Y directions, moving in the Z direction is more difficult to do precisely.


----------



## TeenTog (Jan 25, 2014)

> Here is the smaller 190XPROB.



I personally use the Manfrotto 190XPROB and think its fantastic for macro work, or any other type of situation where suspending a camera over a (small) object is necessary. It's not horribly expensive either, If you do end up going down the purchase route, I would suggest that one.


----------



## dcm (Jan 25, 2014)

Gitzo also makes some lateral arms that are useful for macro photography..


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 25, 2014)

kirispupis said:


> I have the same Acratech GP ball head above, but mounted on a Gitzo 2541EX tripod - which is of the explorer arm type. On top of the ball head I have two RRS macro rails.
> 
> That being said, the overwhelming majority of my field macro shots are hand held.
> 
> In general though when doing macro on a tripod macro rails are a must. The RRS ones are very nice for that. If I had to buy everything again, I would have bought the geared version of my tripod. While the RRS macro rails allow me to precisely move in the X and Y directions, moving in the Z direction is more difficult to do precisely.



Almost all of my macro stuff has been either handheld or with a monopod. Since getting the monopod, most shots use it in one way or another.

Been putting together tripod parts as I could, and I also have the RRS macro rails. I did find them to be almost invaluable- the small adjustments were key. I could see them being very useful with a focus stacking program.

But, it really takes a lot of time to set up everything, plus the added space requirements. It's fine when no one else is around, but some additional traffic can be an issue.



dcm said:


> Gitzo also makes some lateral arms that are useful for macro photography..



Thanks, those look promising too.



TeenTog said:


> I personally use the Manfrotto 190XPROB and think its fantastic for macro work, or any other type of situation where suspending a camera over a (small) object is necessary. It's not horribly expensive either, If you do end up going down the purchase route, I would suggest that one.



It hasn't been ruled out. I may look for a used one, which may be easier to locate than some of the other more specialized pieces of equipment on the used market.

I do prefer twist locks for the legs over clamps or levers though, but at ~$110 USD, it might be worth a shot.

Some of the other bits and pieces, with a couple of needed other bits... it adds up quick.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 25, 2014)

My suggestions are normally based on the sweet spot of cost and functionality. Hence the 190/055 even though you said you'd rather not get a new tripod.

It is very easy to lose sight of the overall cost of things when you just keep adding another piece or two, far better to look at an end goal and work out the best way of getting there with a clean slate, you might even be able to sell the tripod you have to offset the cost of a more suitable one for your interests.


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 26, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> It is very easy to lose sight of the overall cost of things when you just keep adding another piece or two (snip)



Very true.


----------

